
Ask HN: Recommend an IDaaS/Login provider? - jdlshore
I&#x27;ve been using Mozilla Persona to manage logins for letscodejavascript.com since 2012. But Persona is reaching end-of-life in November.<p>I could replace it with my own code, but managing email queues, worrying about password security, and maintaining it all is work I&#x27;d rather not do. It&#x27;s not core to my business.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a simple login provider that will be around for the long term. I&#x27;m just looking for the basics:<p>* Login. Ask for the user&#x27;s email and password, confirm that they&#x27;re correct, and give me the user&#x27;s email address.<p>* Signup and email verification: Get a new user&#x27;s password and send a confirmation mail to their email address.<p>* Lost password: Send a password reset email to the user&#x27;s email address.<p>Any recommendations or experiences to share?
======
jdlshore
This hasn't garnered many responses, but I thought I'd share my research so
far.

I've narrowed it down to Stormpath and Auth0.

I also considered:

* AuthRocket - no uptime page, were still in beta as of July 2014 (two years ago) - not mature enough yet

* UserApp - got their seed funding in 2014, too immature

* Okta - enterprise-focused, no public pricing for their "for Developers" product

* IdentityNow - enterprised-focused, no public pricing

* OneLogin - IT-focused

* Callsign - apparently mobile-only, trying to be passwordless, no public pricing, overall trying to solve a different problem than what I want

* Dailycred - feels abandoned, launched 4 years ago but still lacks team (according to Crunchbase), concerned about longevity

* Amazon Cognito - AWS-focused

------
chrishuttonch
Callsign offer all of these. It uses your phone as an identifier and a pin
that can be used with all Callsign integrations.

See: [https://www.callsign.com](https://www.callsign.com)

